# Emoji charades



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Basically you use emoji's to try and describe an event or something and the next person will have to guess what you are trying to say,


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

ill start 

:fireworks::flag:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

4th of July...too easy :lol:

:cheers:arty::mopping:

Sorry, couldn't help myself :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

getting drunk?
:ZZZ: :type: :hair:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

a typical day of work :applaud: LOL

:gift::window::snowcheese:


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

christmas time!!
 :wallbang: :shrug: :laundry: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :mopping:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

kidding season 
hlala: :lovey:


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

in love
artygroup::cake:arty:


----------

